# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Special skills

## Mizikal

We all have special skills we use nearly everyday and we seem to be only only people with these skills.My special work skills are my superhuman ability to refill the stapler and empty the paper shredder. I know you would think that anybody would be able to do these task. That is what I thought also but no I apparently have special stapler filling powers.:D

  What special skills do you have that no one else seems to?

----------


## eyeguy21

I can't refill a stapler or anything like that but I can change the toner in the fax machine pretty well.   However I do have one skill that I'm pretty proud of: I apparently am the only one that has the ability to replace the water jug in the waiting area.

----------


## Judy Canty

I can get my husband's empty sweetner packets from the counter top all the way across the kitchen to the trash compactor!

----------


## uncut

I hold the official title of "Rodent and Dead Thing Dispatcher" which entitles me to discard of all things our cats bring home.  I also side line as gopher trapper in the offseason.

----------


## MikeAurelius

I am the only one who can change the screw driver bits in the optical screwdrivers. I am also the only one who can carry the leap blocks from deblocking over back to the blocking station.

----------


## gordmac

My special skill is I can get other people to change the toner cartridge, empty the shredder and fill the stapler for me. lol

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I also have the sole power to change the water bottle. I apparently am also the only one who has the mystic ability to have all the problem patients referred to me.
Toner replacer, tape filler, lens orderer, bulb replacer, and sign maker are others of my special powers.

----------


## Mizikal

> . I apparently am also the only one who has the mystic ability to have all the problem patients referred to me.


 I deal with this also! I have the ability to handle the cranky unhappy ones as well. I don't really mind most of the time to be honest. I like the challenge of it. They usually leave happy after I have helped them.

  I am watching your Gordmac! :)

----------


## optilady1

I'm the only human in my home who has the ability to clean up poop or puke.

----------


## Jacqui

I seem to be the only one here that knows how to make coffee. The others just know how to drink it and make a mess of it.

----------


## NCspecs

I have the particular skill of being able to play ball, so to speak, with difficult coworkers. I've always been of the mindset where if you don't get along fine-but while you are at work you speak to each other cordially without snottiness and without acting petulant. Apparently few others have this skill. Sigh.

----------


## Striderswife

I'm the only gal in the office (of 13 women and one man, two if you count the accountant that comes in on Wednesdays) that can carry the water cooler bottles all the way from the complete other end of the office back to the breakroom in her arms and not push it in a rolling chair, then hoist it up to the cooler.  I take pride in hefting that around.  I also have the *magical* power of replacing the bag in the trash can in the breakroom, when someone else thoughtfully removes the full one.

At home, I'm the only one who knows how to remove the little bar the toilet paper goes on, instead of just setting a new roll _on top of the empty one_.  There's a picture of that on one of those Epic Fail sites, but it would take 6 years for me to find it.  It's funny because it's true.  :)

----------


## Iroc

We all have so much in common. I remember when sitting for my state exam, I lost 2 points because I didn't load the stapler correctly. I didn't realize the further you flip the top open, the more it will hold. All these years I've only put one staple in at a time. That, & how do you refill that tape on the packing tape dispenser. Man, lost 2 more on that but hey, I remembered to adjust the eye piece on the lensometer before using it so I just skimmed by!

----------


## kat

I can change the paper in the credit card machine!!!!!!!!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I can change the paper in the credit card machine!!!!!!!!



I can change the ink cartridge in the Telecheck machine!

----------


## opticianbart

Repairing rimless and groved semi-rimless, apparently I'm the only one who can do them. (actually in defense of my co-worker - she knows how, she would just rather that I do them instead)

----------


## Striderswife

I was blatantly reminded of another skill I have at home: cleaning head whiskers out of the bathroom sink.  Strider shaves his head every few days, but he has to use the clippers first, so there's all this hair in the sink.  It never has occurred to him to dispose of them himself.  :P

----------


## MikeAurelius

At least he doesn't try to wash it down the sink...

----------


## cleyes

I am a member of the Handyman's Club of America....we are the only ones who know how to change the toilet paper and printout rolls, fix the flusher, change the lightbulbs, adjust phoropter/slit lamp arms, fix office chairs, patient chairs, set a thermostat, cleanup the kitchen,remove spots from carpet and most challenging of all, wash the coffeepot. We are a very elite bunch only one per office!!

----------


## NeGlassesGirl27

My special skills involve me telling other people in the office about stuff I've read on the Optiboard. :p :bbg: ...and bringing a McCafe coffee in everyday...for me.  :Nerd:

----------


## cleyes

> My special skills involve me telling other people in the office about stuff I've read on the Optiboard. :p :bbg: ...and bringing a McCafe coffee in everyday...for me.


If I could live with just one cup to maintain my sunny personna  :angry: then I would do it in a heartbeat  :bbg:

----------


## Geirskogul

I'm the only one who can read well enough to organize the contact lens trail shelves, apparently.  Not even the doctors can do it, either of them!

----------


## fjpod

I'm the only person in the office that can flatten and compact cardboard.  (Where does it all come from?)

----------


## NeGlassesGirl27

> I'm the only person in the office that can flatten and compact cardboard.  (Where does it all come from?)


*IRRITATION ALERT* THANK YOU!! How hard is it to compact cardboard boxes?!?! We share a large trash and cardboard bin with others and I bring the trash/cardboard out every single night. Cardboard is either IN the trash bin or it's stacked 0192839012382190 miles into the air because people don't know how to do a simple thing. The poor cardboard guy comes and empties out the bin and a few hours later it's stacked way high again. GRRR. :angry:

----------


## Striderswife

> *IRRITATION ALERT* THANK YOU!! How hard is it to compact cardboard boxes?!?! We share a large trash and cardboard bin with others and I bring the trash/cardboard out every single night. Cardboard is either IN the trash bin or it's stacked 0192839012382190 miles into the air because people don't know how to do a simple thing. The poor cardboard guy comes and empties out the bin and a few hours later it's stacked way high again. GRRR. :angry:


What I can't stand is when a cardboard box is in the trash bag (broken down or not), and the corners poke through and trash leaks out the hole!!!  Ugh.  X-P

----------


## WFruit

I have the ability to make people think that banning dihydrogen monoxide is a good idea.....:hammer:

Too much dihydrogen monoxide will cause a toxic condition in the brain.  At the onset of this condition fluid outside the cells has an excessively low amount of solutes (such as sodium and other electrolytes) in comparison to that inside the cells, the fluid shifts through osmosis into the cells in order to balance its concentration. This causes the cells to swell. In the brain, this swelling increases intracranial pressure (ICP). It is this increase in pressure which leads to the first observable symptoms: headache, personality changes, changes in behavior, confusion, irritability, and drowsiness. These are sometimes followed by difficulty breathing during exertion, muscle weakness, twitching, or cramping, nausea, vomiting, thirst, and a dulled ability to perceive and interpret sensory information. As the condition persists papillary and vital signs may result including bradycardia and widened pulse pressure. The cells in the brain may swell to the point where blood flow is interrupted resulting in cerebral edema. Swollen brain cells may also apply pressure to the brain stem causing central nervous system dysfunction. Both cerebral edema and interference with the central nervous system are dangerous and could result in seizures, brain damage, coma or death.

Seriously, when a chemical is this dangerous, and commonly used in sewage treatment and nuclear reactors, shouldn't it be kept from the general public?

----------


## HarryChiling

> I have the ability to make people think that banning dihydrogen monoxide is a good idea.....:hammer:


I'll drink to that. ;)

----------


## NeGlassesGirl27

> I have the ability to make people think that banning dihydrogen monoxide is a good idea.....:hammer:
> 
> Too much dihydrogen monoxide will cause a toxic condition in the brain.  At the onset of this condition fluid outside the cells has an excessively low amount of solutes (such as sodium and other electrolytes) in comparison to that inside the cells, the fluid shifts through osmosis into the cells in order to balance its concentration. This causes the cells to swell. In the brain, this swelling increases intracranial pressure (ICP). It is this increase in pressure which leads to the first observable symptoms: headache, personality changes, changes in behavior, confusion, irritability, and drowsiness. These are sometimes followed by difficulty breathing during exertion, muscle weakness, twitching, or cramping, nausea, vomiting, thirst, and a dulled ability to perceive and interpret sensory information. As the condition persists papillary and vital signs may result including bradycardia and widened pulse pressure. The cells in the brain may swell to the point where blood flow is interrupted resulting in cerebral edema. Swollen brain cells may also apply pressure to the brain stem causing central nervous system dysfunction. Both cerebral edema and interference with the central nervous system are dangerous and could result in seizures, brain damage, coma or death.
> 
> Seriously, when a chemical is this dangerous, and commonly used in sewage treatment and nuclear reactors, shouldn't it be kept from the general public?


Is it bad that I actually read all of that?  :Nerd:  :bbg:

----------


## Striderswife

> Is it bad that I actually read all of that?  :bbg:


Not if you know what dihydrogen monoxide is.  ;)

----------


## fjpod

Sounds like a lot of water under the bridge to me.

----------


## cleyes

Error  duplicate post

----------


## cleyes

> what i can't stand is when a cardboard box is in the trash bag (broken down or not), and the corners poke through and trash leaks out the hole!!!  Ugh.  X-p


common sense is not very common

----------


## opticianbart

> I have the ability to make people think that banning dihydrogen monoxide is a good idea.....:hammer:


I tried to get the chemistry club to start a petition to have it banned from the campus in college.

----------


## WFruit

> Is it bad that I actually read all of that?  :bbg:


Not really. Especially since I took the time to look it all up. Those are the actual (though admittedly you have to drink A LOT to get there) effects of hyper-hydration.

"It's unpleasantly like being drunk."

"What's so umpleasant about being drunk?"

"Ask a glass of water."

----------

